# Custom Ruger Supreme Hunter



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The list of mods is long and wide including:

Bushnell 2-6x32 Trohpy on a customer Weigand base (3-screw) w/ Burris Sig Z-rings
O/S locking base pin
Custom muzzle brake
Swivel studs
30oz trigger...t'was nice before, oooooh it's really nice now, heavy duty pawl- it *CLACK*'s really loudly now
Ejector housing mods
Lapped bore, 11* cone, re-crown and threaded muzzle
Matched and honed cylinders
Dehorn action body
Etc.

Random 3-shot groups with GP factory ammo = 2" @100y from bags.

Done by D&T Custom Gun Works, Oklahoma: (sorry for the lint I just oiled it)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That muzzle break was made then welded on? Damn good looking piece. I always like those cylinders w/out the flutes. They just look better.

Really nice..I know I already said it! Shup yoo! Anyway that's way too much gun to be in Cali/ I'll help you out this:anim_lol: once. Just ship it to BR-549 Not in Cali USA.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks DJ. 

The brake is threaded on... the end of the bbl has it's OD threaded. 

You can drag a nail along the seam and not catch it on there.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They did fantastic work. I showed a pic to a tool maker friend of mine that is getting machine tools together to do some custom work of his own and he was really impressed. Him knowing what would be needed to be done to make that happen. I'll often use his expertise when I am not totally sure what's going on to make a certain job work the way you would want it too. He had said that it looked like the bbl was OD threaded but went on to say that they not only had some great tools but the people using them were top shelf. And he hates everything!:smt082

Heh..Makes me want to drag out that Super Redhawk of mine out out an see what could be done with it....

What was the cost to do the barrel?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

DJ- check yer PM bud. 

-kevin.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have always heard the drool from the corners of ones mouth answered all questions regarding opinion of such as that fine piece of work. I have filled the first bucket and started on number two.If it works as good as it looks you certainly have a winner Kevin.

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

Enjoy

TOF
tumbleweed


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Big T. 

My eyes and hold aint no good for long shots anymore and this pistol was made for same. So- I had an excuse to scope it and let loose with a few mods. 

Never had the need for a scoped or custom pistol before. I got one now!

Thanks gents. 

-kevin.


----------

